# What does NFFR actually mean



## FfionWinnie (4 July 2013)

I know what it stands for. For instance, if you had a dead foal, and the stallion advert stated NFFR, would you expect to get a free return or not?


----------



## Fools Motto (4 July 2013)

As far as I know, if the mare is not scanned in foal (or loses (aborts) it before 1st Oct) then you go back. 
So, if foal is still born then it doesn't count - sadly.


----------



## HBM1 (4 July 2013)

Some breeders do count those as well as those who live up to 24/36hours.


----------



## Spring Feather (4 July 2013)

Over here in North America the term used is LFG (live foal guarantee).  If you buy a full breeding and either your mare doesn't take, or the foal does not stand and suckle within 24 hours then you get to use your breeding contract for the following year without having to pay for it again.  There are associated costs however.  Some stallion owners ask you to pay the booking fee again (which is often around $300) and usually you have to pay for further stallion collections ($100 - $400) and of course your shipping which is usually around $100 - $200 and you have to reapply for import/export permits all over again if you use a stallion out of the country.  I personally don't want or ask for LFGs, in fact I strive to get out of a LFG.


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 July 2013)

Ok thanks, so there isn't really a concrete meaning then.  I kind of agree SF its a minefield and it would have been better if it hadn't been mentioned at all.


----------



## Spring Feather (4 July 2013)

No there isn't.  It's totally at the discretion of the stallion owner as to what they put in their breeding contract.  Most of the contracts over here are 3 or 4 A4 pages long and need to be read as often there are stipulations in there that may not be favourable to the mare owner.  Sometimes they even dictate what vaccinations the mare must have in order to comply with their LFG.  Over here we pay upfront for breedings; the full amount.  Whereas I know there are some stallion owners in the UK who don't take payment until later in the year or after the foal is born.

I have turned down using certain stallions because of their breeding contracts.  I don't want to be locked into something and be made to give my mares something I would rather choose not to.

The most important thing to do when choosing a stallion is to read the breeding contract!  Right down to the small print.


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 July 2013)

I don't want to say too much as its not my saga, I just wanted to clear up a few points in my own mind. 

Sheep dogs its easy. Take the bitch, mate her, have pups, fine, no pups, bring her back and mate her again for free, or have a pup from another litter by that dog or try another dog owned by the same guy!


----------

